# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Insight: Is there such a thing as lucid dreaming - my.hsj.org

## Dream Guide Team

*Insight: Is there such a thing as lucid dreaming**my.hsj.org*She has been having lucid dreams since she was 11 years old and has been used to them since. People have always wanted to be able control their dreams or wanted to be able to know that they are dreaming. *Lucid dreaming* is when a person knows that they *...**and more »*

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Dr. Phillip Alapat, an assistant professor of medicine in pulmonary critical care and sleep medicine at Ben Taub General Hospital, said there are certain medications that can cause people to know they are dreaming.
> 
> “I don’t particularly believe that people can control their dreams,” Alapat said. “Dreaming isn’t a voluntary action, but most times people can remember their dreams vividly.”



Lmao. This guy needs to spend a day here.  ::chuckle::

----------


## Ctharlhie

I don't if the guy is either grossly misinformed, or simply ignorant, or if the writer of the article hasn't really understood anything.

Surely any medical professional specialising in sleep knows that Hypnagogia isn't 'a state in which people recognise they are asleep'. What do?

----------


## Arch

wat.





> but most times people can remember their dreams vividly.”



Most of my friends (16-18) cannot remember their dreams, in months usually, only when you put the effort into remembering do the dreams come.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> Some may feel as if they are dreaming or know that they are dreaming but they are in a paralyzed state. Sleep paralysis can be confused with lucid dreaming



This guy is just full of shit, isn't he?

----------

